# Custom Airbrushed LOOK Rigid Fork!



## ohadamirov (Jun 26, 2008)

Actually a couples of weeks ago it was a standard TRIGON fork from Ebay, i has removed the ugly logos and coated it with a laquer spray and got a nice no-name clear looking fork! 

But it still wasn't been enough for me! 
Than i contacted with a guy who's has an airbrush studio, the guy matched exactly the colors and graphics from my LOOK 986 hard tail.

You can see the results on the pics :thumbsup: 

Now my bike with rigid setup and a heavy King wheels weight 7140 grams! 320g less when using a Stan's Race wheels (same Conti tires)

Ohad.


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

Wow! That really looks great!


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

Sweet









Nice clean build..............
​


----------



## bmf102 (Aug 27, 2007)

wow, thats awesome!


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Uniquely I just sent the Ritchey for whit paint...awesome job


----------



## MMeglen (Apr 8, 2009)

I love the look...


----------



## civil (Feb 13, 2008)

ohadamirov said:


> You can see the results on the pics :thumbsup:
> .


Hot!!!

Although something's wrong with your steerer tube.....


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW! that's awesome! 
Wish I was man enough to ride rigid.


----------



## pernfilman (May 24, 2007)

Damn that is the cats pajamas 

very nice !


----------



## jordanrosenbach3 (Jan 6, 2007)

wow, love the road bike look with the matching fork, how much did it weigh when it was all sanded down?


----------



## ohadamirov (Jun 26, 2008)

jordanrosenbach3 said:


> how much did it weigh when it was all sanded down?


Sanded fork was 458g with full lenght 300 mm steerer.
But the weight of the paint is worth it


----------



## Mr. IROC-Z (Aug 24, 2006)

Damn...that is amazing! The airbrush work is fantastic!
Who is the artist?


----------



## Dex11 (May 4, 2005)

WOW ! Really nice paint job.


----------



## mateo (Jul 4, 2007)

Very nice! So when are the cranks scheduled?


----------



## ohadamirov (Jun 26, 2008)

Mr. IROC-Z said:


> Who is the artist?


One guy who is studying Industrial Design together with my good friend.


----------



## ohadamirov (Jun 26, 2008)

mateo said:


> Very nice! So when are the cranks scheduled?


No no no ! Clavicula will stay original!


----------



## cadre (Dec 18, 2007)

Maybe your saevid saddle could customise to match ur frame set : )


----------



## bikemaniack (Feb 6, 2010)

very nice looked Look


----------



## G-Live (Jan 14, 2004)

cadre said:


> Maybe your saevid saddle could customise to match ur frame set : )


 +1 and then some!


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

Awesome resourceful build! Thanks for sharing. The Look looks awesome and props on full rigid.


----------



## checky (Jan 13, 2006)

WOW looks great,
but please invest in a IS caliper.


----------



## marmoset (May 1, 2007)

That's nice..not sure what manufacturer it is though


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Um...because you didn't have "Look" written on the bike enough times as it was?


----------



## rensho (Mar 8, 2004)

Super clean work. If I had a Look mtb, I'd have you do one for me.


----------



## dragonq (Nov 5, 2006)

great job, specially matching the head tube.


----------



## fastback67 (Apr 6, 2010)

dragonq said:


> specially matching the head tube.


Agree 100%.
Very great job. But unfortunately the kids-bike shifter did not match :cryin:


----------



## ohadamirov (Jun 26, 2008)

fastback67 said:


> But unfortunately the kids-bike shifter did not match :cryin:


Becouse of this, yesterday i has purchased a set of SRAM XX triggers, rear der. and 11-36 cassette. 
I'm so jealous at how the SRAM XO of my fiancee works compared to my DURA ACE 7900 rear der, 11-32 XTR cassette(tuned w/Ti cogs + plastic spacers) and NOBU shifters. - They works OK. but it's far to be good!!!

Can't wait to set my new XX parts on my machine!!! XX parts will add 140 grams but the performance is worth it!


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

love that fork !!! nice work !!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Really nice bike!! How do you like the bike so far? Do you know what frame angles you have with that fork? How do you like the integrated seat post? Could you put me in touch with your painter? I am planning on putting together the same bike, but with different graphics.
Thanks,
Shawn


----------



## lowr1d3r (Mar 5, 2009)

Nice job


----------



## vallinotti (Apr 14, 2009)

Very nice job!!

is it this fork the lightest carbon fork avaliable? I thought is Dt Swiss but i was wrong


----------



## TaTaToothy (Sep 3, 2010)

Stunning - very nice work!


----------



## hypercycler (Jul 7, 2009)

Looking good like a factory fork!


----------



## CroMoHo (Oct 20, 2009)

If Looks could kill


----------



## TheMajor (Sep 13, 2010)

The bike and forks look amazing!


----------



## ohadamirov (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks for the input guys!! 

Actually i have rebuilded the bike and the new build weight 6260g in the rigid mode and 7000g with a DT 100mm fork.

The rigid fork, was a standard Trigon fork before, the same as Ritchey, i think it's the lightest fork avalible for MTB. in the final with an airbrush paint, that added some weight and with 19mm steerer it weight 436g - pretty light  it's too rigid for MTB use, it's cool for road/fire road rides but not for areal XC. so i prefer my DT fork for a dayly riding.

see pics below.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Is than an 18" frame? Would you happen to know the specs on that frame? Angles and tube lengths?


----------

